# The managers bungalow - Malaysia



## Raz333 (Nov 22, 2009)

This is the main managers bungalow on the old Harvard rubber plantation in the 
North of Malaysia. The house is a very formal, smart looking building, which is now 
sheltered under a huge structure of branches and leaves of two immense rain 
forest trees.

Harvard plantation was one of the only American owned plantation estates in Malaya 
before the war. The house dates sometime between the 20's and the 30's.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 22, 2009)

That is pretty cool. Great shots.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 22, 2009)

The seventh one stands out, but all of them are top dolla!

Cheers for sharing -you always seem to find some good'uns.

Are there a lot of derelict places in Malaysia?


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 22, 2009)

Some mighty fine shots you have there, especially no.7


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 22, 2009)

nice pics mate the stained glass windows are beautifull


----------



## freebird (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool place. I bet it was so beautiful when it was lived in. Not that it isnt beautiful now in a derelict sort of way!


----------



## steptoe (Nov 23, 2009)

there's a post about it on someones blog http://guikp.blogspot.com/2008/11/unloved-planters-bungalow-in-jerai.html


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2009)

Agree with the comments about the glass...lovely stuff!


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 23, 2009)

love that first toilet shot chap


----------



## Raz333 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Here's a little more from the same estate.

The junior managers also had their own bungalows, not as big as the managers pad, but big 
enough, include a huge surrounding garden.


----------



## JandChar (Nov 24, 2009)

Amazing shots! wow.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for adding these Raz


----------



## smileysal (Nov 25, 2009)

I love everything about the managers house, love those huge rooms with the patio doors, and the stairs, all of it.  And loving the smaller house too. Excellent pics as usual. 

You have some fantastic places in Malaysia Raz, thank you for sharing. 

 Sal


----------



## Trinpaul (Dec 2, 2009)

I swear, razz has a fine choice of old buildings to tour and it never fails to amaze me at how well these old buildings look


----------

